# linux in usb



## root.king (Jun 23, 2012)

how to install ubuntu
10.10 in 16gb usb with
live dvd


----------



## icebags (Jun 23, 2012)

use LinuxLive USB Creator program.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads

If that doesn't support 10.04 for some reason-

Put Ubuntu on Flash Drive using Windows | USB Pen Drive Linux

Why not install latest version anyways


----------



## kisame (Jun 23, 2012)

Do you want to fully install ubuntu on a pen drive just as you do on a hard drive???


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2012)

kisame said:


> Do you want to fully install ubuntu on a pen drive just as you do on a hard drive???



yes, 
not a live bootable usb


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ have you tried the method suggested by thetechfreak.


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> ^^ have you tried the method suggested by thetechfreak.



sorry, but not tried
bcoz i dont want a live usb
i want it as like os in hdd
as kisame told


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 23, 2012)

yes by using "UNetbootin" you can install the Ubuntu on your 16gb USB drive.
i also done same thing on my 8GB pen drive (Ubuntu 12.04).


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> yes by using "UNetbootin" you can install the Ubuntu on your 16gb USB drive.
> i also done same thing on my 8GB pen drive (Ubuntu 12.04).



i feard bcoz of this
coz i dont want2 mess up Put Ubuntu on Flash Drive using Windows | USB Pen Drive Linux
. Once finished,
you should be able to
run Ubuntu directly
from your Flash Drive,
just as it does from a
Live CD.



hirenjp said:


> ^^ have you tried the method suggested by thetechfreak.



or do i'll do like this
1. Remove hdd
2. Connect usb drive
3. Insert live dvd
does it work
if i change to 1st bootable as usb


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ no need to remove your HDD whenever you want to use Ubuntu then just put Ubuntu flash drive & make USB Boot enable from bios that's all.when you do not require to use Ubuntu just remove flash drive & use windows.


copy image file of Ubuntu 10.10 to hard disk.
Open UNetbootin then select Distribution as Ubuntu.
automatically in 2nd box 10.10 live appeared.
Now click on Diskimage & select that Ubuntu image file(which you saved in hard disk)by clicking on "..." (Browse) button.
finally press OK.
when process successfully competed then restart your system then go to BIOS Setting--->BOOT Menu find USB BOOT Option.
Make It enable (USB BOOT ---Enable).
Save Setting & exit.


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> ^^ no need to remove your HDD whenever you want to use Ubuntu then just put Ubuntu flash drive & make USB Boot enable from bios that's all.when you do not require to use Ubuntu just remove flash drive & use windows.
> 
> 
> copy image file of Ubuntu 10.10 to hard disk.
> ...



ok. thanx for help
I'll checkit within 2 hour and postback
all i want this bcoz in my city all cyber cafe owners installed monitoring software as they can watch us wt we are doing


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 23, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> all i want this bcoz in my city all cyber cafe owners installed monitoring software as they can watch us wt we are doing




But to use Ubuntu through Flash drive then may be you have to restart that PC if USB boot not enable on that.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 23, 2012)

I myself installed the ubuntu 12.04 LTS in my 16 GB USB Pen Drive.

I'm going to write a tutorial for this... It may be finished in half an hour so it can benefit others.


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2012)

hirenjp said:


> But to use Ubuntu through Flash drive then may be you have to restart that PC if USB boot not enable on that.



that is not a problem in our city bcoz cpu can be reachable.
But the new problem is how to cofig that bsnl broad band in linux (sorry off topic)


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ you do not have to config anything.just put your Ubuntu Flash drive that's all.No problem at all with internet.
i am also using 8GB flash drive in which Ubuntu 12.04 installed (started using from this month only i haven't config anything).


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 23, 2012)

Tutorial is done... you can see it here...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/158997-installing-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-not-live.html


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> Tutorial is done... you can see it here...
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/158997-installing-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-not-live.html



gud 1.

sorry ,hirenjp
after 70% power gone i have 2 start it from 1st so 2moro i'll post it.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 23, 2012)

@kiranbhat: Its OK  but tomorrow try both method as suggested by me & Gauravs90.
Actually i do not have DVD writer so i use that method which posted on 10th post of this thread.


----------



## root.king (Jun 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads
> 
> If that doesn't support 10.04 for some reason-
> 
> ...




guys , dont try this method
1. it only puts cd iso (image) file in usb.
2. Dont saves any settings.
3. This is only make another linux live cd(usb) if u dont have any cd carry case then only try this.

and now going 2 try as gauravs90 suggested



Gauravs90 said:


> Tutorial is done... you can see it here...
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/158997-installing-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-not-live.html



successfully installed ubuntu 10.10 in 16gb pendrive.
With very safe Methods
1. Removed sata connection from hdd
2. Inserted dvd in trai
3.inserted usb drive
4. Selected full drive install

i dont wanted to messup my MBR as i did last month and lost all my data in hdd(long sad story)

but guys it takes about1:30 to 2 hrs to install in usb drive


----------



## kisame (Jun 24, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> but guys it takes about1:30 to 2 hrs to install in usb drive


Flash write speeds are the bottleneck.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2012)

LinuxLive utility software is so easy and fast way to do
I always use this
just read about "persistence mode" once


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jun 24, 2012)

Piyush said:


> LinuxLive utility software is so easy and fast way to do
> I always use this
> just read about "persistence mode" once



You can't update the OS with persistence mode.. Try to install too many things... Then it will mess up all things.... persistence mode is only useful and stable when storing settings...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> You can't update the OS with persistence mode.. Try to install too many things... Then it will mess up all things.... persistence mode is only useful and stable when storing settings...



I know
I just  wanted to make sure he doesnt make any mistake regarding this setting


----------



## root.king (Jun 24, 2012)

within a week or 2week i'm going to install DSL(Damn Small linux) in 16gb usb so i can be able to store more data on same usb drive bcoz now only the os eatup whole 4gb space.


----------



## nbaztec (Jun 24, 2012)

I installed Ubuntu on my 4GB Flash drive with casper persistence, but I hated it. The read/write speeds totally mess up the experience. Even browsing becomes a huge PITA.


----------



## root.king (Jun 24, 2012)

damn small linux only consumes 64mb


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 24, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> but guys it takes about1:30 to 2 hrs to install in usb drive



Yep! The installation stops(kind of) at around 95% for 40 or so minutes and then suddenly it says installation completed. 

I installed Backtrack on my USB drive using UNetBootin and another 8 GB temporary USB drive with the ISO.


----------



## root.king (Jun 25, 2012)

guys i just made a damn small linux 4.4.10 live usb in windows environment it just took 24 sec. To complete.
I'm now wondering how much it takes to install in usb drive.



hjpotter92 said:


> Yep! The installation stops(kind of) at around 95% for 40 or so minutes and then suddenly it says installation completed.
> 
> I installed Backtrack on my USB drive using UNetBootin and another 8 GB temporary USB drive with the ISO.



ya me 2
but it stucked at about 78% Then after 15min wait it suddenlly completed. strange but true.

Guys,
When i tried to install DSL on usb its showing an error:
cannot found any usb stick
no knnopix folder detectet
i had tried with many diffrent burners to burn on dvd like nero8.3 powerISO AND shardu bootable usb/cd maker but all gaving same error msgs.
What should i try now?.,.....


----------

